# Piranesi screensavers



## melodiousb (Jan 6, 2009)

So, there was this eighteenth century Italian artist named Piranesi, who was really famous for his etchings of Rome. And among other things, he also did a set of etchings called the Carceri d'Invenzione, or Imaginary Prisons. I know that sounds a bit creepy, and they are, but they're also beautiful and interesting and a bit reminiscent of M.C. Escher. And you know what else? Etchings convert to Kindle _really_ well.

I've uploaded them here<http://redeemingqualities.wordpress.com/2009/01/13/piranesis-carcerikindle-screensavers/> at my blog. Take a look. They're pretty cool.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Melodius! And very cool screensavers. Thanks for sharing...

L


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, those are pretty amazing, thank you!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool, makes me want to take some of my black & white photography and make screensavers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> Cool, makes me want to take some of my black & white photography and make screensavers.


What is it those Nike people keep saying?

Just do it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great job, thanks for sharing these!

Betsy


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

melodiousb said:


> So, there was this eighteenth century Italian artist named Piranesi, who was really famous for his etchings of Rome. And among other things, he also did a set of etchings called the Carceri d'Invenzione, or Imaginary Prisons. I know that sounds a bit creepy, and they are, but they're also beautiful and interesting and a bit reminiscent of M.C. Escher. And you know what else? Etchings convert to Kindle _really_ well.
> 
> I've uploaded them here<http://redeemingqualities.wordpress.com/2009/01/13/piranesis-carcerikindle-screensavers/> at my blog. Take a look. They're pretty cool.


Interesting timing. My father died recently and he owns(ed) 3 of these Prison series of etchings. Not the ones you have used. All of his artwork is in the process of being appraised. He was an architect & designer (of some reputation) hence his interest in these etchings.

Great stuff but quite "dark".

Eric


----------

